

Ask HN: Why do people like this get banned? - dboat

I recently turned on &quot;Show Dead&quot; in my settings, and have been seeing users such as this one: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;x?fnid=CVczXZH5Wb9GnOwIlOBszu<p>banned for no clear reason. His comments were all quite short, like another recent case I ran into, but not immediately thoughtless or argumentative. I could certainly find worse examples of non contributions in almost any topic. Is there some guideline at play that could be explained?<p>If I happened to pick a case where he was doing something shady that can&#x27;t be seen in his comment history, feel free to ignore this. I&#x27;m specifically interested in knowing if there are non-obvious etiquette guidelines of which he ran afoul.
======
brudgers
Probably for acting like this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6548826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6548826)

~~~
dboat
Oh. Yes, I guess I can understand this case then.

------
aosmith
This seems off too me as well. Some of his comments could be viewed as off
color on other sites but I hardly think that's the case with HN.

